# SONY HDR-SR11 can get software to work



## Kimo SRE (Dec 18, 2008)

We just purchased a SONY HDR-SR11 HANDYCAM video camera recorder. It provided software so we could burn a CD from the video hard drive. I installed it but when I try to run it I get this message "Unable to retrieve the management information" and when you say OK the program stops. Any suggestions?


----------

